# Narrowing down my selection, need input



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm on a limited budget and even though I've looked at the $600 plus semi-autos I don't see a need at this point to spend that much.

I presently have a .22 Beretta Semi-auto that I find fun, easy and inexpensive to shoot, and a .357 Mag with I want a louder boom. I'm looking at buying a 9mm. It will be used at the range, occasionally, more often only to stay proficient with it since the 22 is a lot cheaper to shoot. I want to balance the "fun" at the range with the need for a comfortable CC weapon. 

Unfortunately, I don't have any place locally where I can rent. I have however, been to a couple of gun stores to get a feel for them. I've narrowed down my selection to the following:

Smith & Wesson SD9VE - higher capacity, low cost, read good reviews
$300 locally
Smith & Wesson M&P Shield - lower capacity, smaller size for CC, reported much better trigger
$400 locally

Ruger SR9C - can carry as compact or use full size magazine. Pushing my budget but willing to consider.

I feel all three would be good shooting guns but I need some advice from personal experience. Has anyone shot both of the Smiths and if so, what is your opinion? The M&P is within my budget, is it worth it for the lower capacity knowing the CC will be better? Due to the dual capacity mags with the Ruger, should I consider it?

thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For about what you're willing to pay, you should be able to snag a Beretta 92FS with just a bit more cash.

The 92FS is a true world-class firearm. It has a proven track record. I admit to being a Beretta fan, and I have all the right reasons in the world to be one.

If you can, buy new and not used. There are some very good used ones out there, but in all reality, the $$ difference isn't all that much. About 8 months ago, I bought a brand-new 92FS for $499.00.

They are out there, and can be had. You buy the Beretta and you'll be glad that you did.

Another issue is US vs. Italian made Beretta. The Italian made version _might_ run a bit more, but I buy them whenever I can or have a choice.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you can get the shield than do so, if not then give your budget a rest and get the S&W SD9VE and use any savings for ammo.....They have a lifetime warranty from S&W if you ever need it and they even pay shipping both ways.....


----------



## Shinytop (Oct 21, 2012)

When I was looking 9mm I narrowed my choice to the SR9c and the Beretta PX4 Storm compact. I went to a gun show where I could put hands on both and it was no contest. The Beretta felt great. Now after hundreds of rounds down range I am very happy with the choice. It feels good and shoots great. It you are thinking only of concealed carry then go with a Shield or Nano or storm subcompact. But the compact I bought can be carried concealed and has much easier shooting than the smaller guns with a 15 round capacity.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Input? Well, I stumbled on this and wanted to welcome you. Secondly...not much help on your query. I never have, and never will own a S&W anything. That's a personal thing between me and S&W. Be that as it may. I was growing up and aware in the 70's if that explains anything. I can hold a grudge a very long time. Actually.....they have nothing that appeals to me anyhow.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd suggest you look at the S&W 9c










It carries 12 +1 and is not much larger than the S&W "Shield".

I also own the Smith & Wesson SD9VE - it is not a very high quality gun - it is my truck gun.

Good luck

:smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ever think about a revolver? I own both semi and revolver, and sometimes, I think people get too caught up in number of rounds......if you need more than 6 or 7, it's a firefight. Accuracy trumps numbers every time....


----------

